# How To Run Commands from Vista's Search Box.



## anandk (Sep 14, 2007)

Another small tip ... To run the Command Prompt, simply type the command in Vista's Search Box in the Start menu, hold the Shift and Ctrl keys, and hit Enter.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

well didnt get it... even if you type, CMD under seach box of start menu and press just <enter> will work fine...

Search box just acts as the older RUN Box


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks guys, good tip


----------



## anandk (Sep 15, 2007)

To run the Command Prompt, *as an administrator,* simply type the command in Vista's Search Box in the Start menu, hold the Shift and Ctrl keys, and hit Enter.

...sorry ...

In Vista certain applications are prevented from running due to lack of permissions. So to upgrade its capabilities, you may have to run as an Administrator. Normally, one would search for cmd, rt-click on it an then from the rt-click menu which pops up, select 'Run as Administrator'. Vista Start Menu Search Box serves the same function, if you enter a command, hold the Shift and Ctrl keys, and press Enter.


----------

